# Rockport Fly FIshing



## txag2015 (May 14, 2018)

Anybody here fly fish out of Rockport? I went on my first salt fly fish trip last weekend in POC where I've fished out of with my old man for most of my life. I have never been to Rockport and would like to get down there and check it out.

Looking for a good guide down there or even the chance to go out with one of you guys. I can pole all day I would just like the opportunity to get down there on a skiff and check it out!

Thanks!


----------



## Anderson Guide Service (Feb 17, 2017)

Fishing down here has been great since the storm. The tides have been strangely low for this time of year, but that has helped congregate fish on the outside beaches. The tide has come back to a "normal" tide the past couple days and the lakes have really turned on. I am obviously bias but give me a call. If I am booked I can point you in the right direction or find someone for you. I would recommend trying to go on a weekday.


----------



## txag2015 (May 14, 2018)

Awesome to hear that. I actually found a guide who had an opening for this Saturday. It's hard for me to take off during the week unfortunately. I'm very excited to be going.


----------

